# I need help with lighting a 55 gallon tall!



## sassysue (Dec 28, 2007)

Helllo guys i wanna start growing plants but here's my issues i got WC angels inside of the tank what wattage u guys recommend this tank is 55 gallon tall i was gonna go with some philips from home depot that;s what alot of people were telling me but 200 watts 100 watts per light but i think thats too freaking bright for the fish will it harm them in any way?

Thanks
Richard!


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

The light should not harm the fish.

How much do you intend to grow? Do you have a canopy over your tank? If so, you might want to consider the AHSupply lights.


----------



## sassysue (Dec 28, 2007)

*hey*

hey i wanna grow amazons and alot more today i'm getting the new substrate!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

What are the dimensions on a 55 gallon tall. I have only seen the standard 55 gallon sized tank. The standard 55 gallon tank is 21" tall.

And you have to be VERY careful. If the lights are too bright you will burn your fish and they will DIE!!! 

And if you believe that I have a bridge for sale. The brightest lights you would put over your tank are still much dimmer than the sun.


----------



## sassysue (Dec 28, 2007)

*hey*

hey i bought philips plant and aquirum lighting im running a dual lamp 40watts x 2 that should be enought right?

Thanks
Richard!


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

We can't tell unless you tell us
1) Your dimensions
2) Your other stats(ferts, co2, etc)
3) what else you intend to grow... 

If it's only amazons, I think you might be fine.


----------



## sassysue (Dec 28, 2007)

*hey*

my lighting is fluorescence and i'm using 2x 40 watts would that be enough for a 55 gallon tall? the tank is 21" tall

eco substrate no c02 just of yet but investing into it! that be next weeks pay heh but i was told i don't really need it so that's why sinse the 55 gallon is not really needed this was told from a store person!

i wanna grow all different type of plants i wanna build a jungle so my angels will breed


----------



## hojimoe (Dec 10, 2007)

sassysue said:


> my lighting is fluorescence and i'm using 2x 40 watts would that be enough for a 55 gallon tall? the tank is 21" tall
> 
> eco substrate no c02 just of yet but investing into it! that be next weeks pay heh but i was told i don't really need it so that's why sinse the 55 gallon is not really needed this was told from a store person!
> 
> i wanna grow all different type of plants i wanna build a jungle so my angels will breed



#1 - never listen to store reps....they usually know jack....
#2 - 21" tall is a standard 55, not a "tall"
#3 - 80 watts over a 55 @ 21" high isn't enough, can grow something, but nothing really demanding.... I'd suggest atleast 110W over that tank


----------



## GIO590 (Jun 25, 2007)

If you want faster growth or more plants you could always overdrive them. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

hojimoe said:


> #1 - never listen to store reps....they usually know jack....
> #2 - 21" tall is a standard 55, not a "tall"
> #3 - 80 watts over a 55 @ 21" high isn't enough, can grow something, but nothing really demanding.... I'd suggest atleast 110W over that tank


#1. He's right.
#2. He's right.
#3. He's right.

If you want the "jungle" for your fish, you might want to consider something at least 150 watts.
I've been lucky myself to find a small fish store that actually know some good knowledge about fish. They can even tell you the difference between a fake siamese algae eater, and a real siamese algae eater.

For pressurized CO2, Rex Grigg has good regulator and needle valve equipment.


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

GIO590 said:


> If you want faster growth or more plants you could always overdrive them.
> :thumbsup:


Better reflectors would at least help quite a bit.


----------



## sassysue (Dec 28, 2007)

wow alot of responses well do i gotta get the plant and fish tank lights? because that's what i got i can't seem to find anywhere anybody sells 80 watt bulbs 4feet long bulbs!

I thought 150 watts would hurt the fish eyes will it? i mean i don't wanna kill them or fry them lol not a great idea!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I have 500 wts of metal halides & 440 wts of VHO actinics over a 90 gal reef..my fish see just fine.


----------



## hojimoe (Dec 10, 2007)

sassysue said:


> wow alot of responses well do i gotta get the plant and fish tank lights? because that's what i got i can't seem to find anywhere anybody sells 80 watt bulbs 4feet long bulbs!
> 
> I thought 150 watts would hurt the fish eyes will it? i mean i don't wanna kill them or fry them lol not a great idea!



no eyes will be hurt, on my 40G I have 192 watts of compact flourescent .... they are fine...


80Watt 4 foot flourescents are very hard to find... best bet is to go with about 4x 40W T12.... which would mean 2 large 2 bulb ballasts running 2 double reflectors, (2bulbs per reflector)...this is the DIY method, getting a T5 setup would be easier and more effecient, or just spend the money on a great light set up as I did, and you'll be good in the long run


----------



## sassysue (Dec 28, 2007)

*hey*

hey good idea but can i use my substrate and use the lighting what i have right now? and just search for a budgit lighting system?

will my plants die? atm i had my light on the tank for now 10 hours! can i even buy 48" 60 watt bulbs?


----------



## hojimoe (Dec 10, 2007)

sassysue said:


> hey good idea but can i use my substrate and use the lighting what i have right now? and just search for a budgit lighting system?
> 
> will my plants die? atm i had my light on the tank for now 10 hours! can i even buy 48" 60 watt bulbs?




i might be blind, but i don't think you actually said what substrate you where getting, assuming it's eco or flourite you'll be ok with just 80watts of lighting for about a week max....then any plants in there will wither and die off....don't forget ferts too...


and 60watt 4 footers are unlikely, remember you want bulbs that are atleast 6400K color temp.... no more than 10,000K...anything less will be useless and over 10,000 is just a waste of $$ IMO...


----------



## sassysue (Dec 28, 2007)

*hey*

hey im using the eco substrate and terrapur for the fertilizer


----------



## hojimoe (Dec 10, 2007)

sassysue said:


> hey im using the eco substrate and terrapur for the fertilizer




should be ok until you get the new stuff, don't plant a lot though.... plan to get a proper light setup within this coming week.... also I recommend getting a few dry ferts if you have a hydroponics store in your area.....

KNO3 and KH2PO4 would be a great start along with some "trace" mix

:fish:


----------



## sassysue (Dec 28, 2007)

This is the lights i bought 40watt philips plants and aqurium lighting

something like this

http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...ode+matchall&recN=112602&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber

but in 4 feet


----------



## hojimoe (Dec 10, 2007)

yeah but you have only 2 bulbs so 80watts, you need atleast 110 to keep things alive, i'd say 150 to be safe, if not 160 (4 of those)


easier to just buy something from big als.... or order online


----------



## sassysue (Dec 28, 2007)

*hey*

that be a good idea i belive someone selling a fixture for around 100.00 is those bulbs fine thow? i don't wanna fry my angels if it;s too dam hot lol


----------



## sassysue (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok i found a lighting unit again i'm new to this i really do no what to get! any suggestion would be appreciated!

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...aouterorbits24150w10000khqi2x65ww4lunarlights

or

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...asunpaq96wattquadretrofitsinglepowercompact18
Thanks
Richard!


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

That fixture is 36" and I thought that it was determined that you had a standard 55 gallon (48 inches).

What are you trying to accomplish?

Do you want a high light / high maintenance tank? Do you want to dose macro and micro fertilizers daily? Do you want a pressurized CO2 system?

If you answered yes to these questions, then research high tech or high light tanks.

If you want slower growth, no CO2 injection, less fertilization, etc. Then research low tech / low light tanks.

Just an FYI, the fixture that you had a link for is a very high light fixture. While you might be able to use it on something with a 55 gallon footprint for a planted tank, its original design was intended for a saltwater reef tank. A fixture that powerful on a tank of your size would undoubtedly give algae the upper hand.


----------



## sassysue (Dec 28, 2007)

*hey*

hey n/p i just look for a light fixture that can hold 4 bulbs but again that won't even fit onto my tank properly sense it;s only 12" wide! those links were purposely to see what u guys were talking about again I'm new to this thing live and learn!


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm

Get either the 2x or the 4x 55 watt kit. I'm using a 2x 55 on mine and plants grow pretty good, except bad algae since I don't have co2. Build yourself a hood(was pretty easy).


----------



## sassysue (Dec 28, 2007)

*hey*



gotcheaprice said:


> http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm
> 
> Get either the 2x or the 4x 55 watt kit. I'm using a 2x 55 on mine and plants grow pretty good, except bad algae since I don't have co2. Build yourself a hood(was pretty easy).


my work has some used canisters and there about 30 gallon co2 tanks that u blow up ballons with

ps how much shipping is with that order?

And thanks alot for the offer!

co2 tanks is this big enough?


http://cgi.ebay.ca/LOT-OF-2-NEW-9-O...ryZ16050QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks
RICHARD!


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

Depends on your location. Shipping you can check out when you do your order. 
I'm pretty sure they don't use co2 to blow up balloons, but helium. 
Pick up at least a 5 lb tank at your local welding supplies or something. A paintball bottle will probably last you 2 weeks on a 55 gallon. Also, check out this site for regulators if you want quality
http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/CO2.html
There are some lower quality ones that do work though, if you wanna save some money.


----------



## sassysue (Dec 28, 2007)

BiscuitSlayer said:


> I think sassysue is playing games / jerking chains. "30 gallon CO2 tank that blows up balloons" then a CO2 paintball tank. An 18" light for a 48" tank or a 36" light with 2 MH fixtures and CF lighting"
> 
> c'mon man


hey dude i'm not playing games why would i? i'm a legit forum user for all around if u like me to leave i can? and go else where i'm here to ask questions this is what this forums all about if u don';t like it please don't post in my thread again

i'm also new at this type of stuff this is all new to me it's like a to beginning for me i moved from African chiclids now to tropical fish now to a planted tank with wc angels! this is new to me please take a easy!

Thanks
Richard!


----------



## hojimoe (Dec 10, 2007)

sassysue said:


> hey dude i'm not playing games why would i? i'm a legit forum user for all around if u like me to leave i can? and go else where i'm here to ask questions this is what this forums all about if u don';t like it please don't post in my thread again
> 
> i'm also new at this type of stuff this is all new to me it's like a to beginning for me i moved from African chiclids now to tropical fish now to a planted tank with wc angels! this is new to me please take a easy!
> 
> ...



i still keep africans, i know where you're coming from, i suggest you read a bunch of the articles on this site, http://www.plantedtank.net/articles.php

make sure you read this one http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/Basics-to-starting-a-Planted-Tank/4/


I have just 42 watts on my 55 africans, because I have NO PLANTS THERE, on my planted like I said it's a 40G and I have 192 watts. 

I strongly suggest you get something like this http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...urrentusanovaextreme482x54wt510000kfreshwater

but two of them. 

this may be more practicle - http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...fefreshwateraqualight48powercompactlight2x65w

or.. the 4x55watt brite kit from http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm at the bottom....

next make sure you have a good filter, 4 times the gallons per hour of you tank, ie...since you have a 55g tank, make sure the filter can do atleast 220 gph.... heating is obvious


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

Man, if he gets that 4x 55, he DEFINITELY needs to get co2. I'm already having problems with my 2x55. Also, you might not have much room (after you build a hood) to stick your hand in or anything.


----------



## sassysue (Dec 28, 2007)

*hey*

hey thanks for all the help guys i'm looking into getting new lights i found today there's 60 watt 4 feet long bulbs and that would leave me 120 watts would that be enough? i belive its around 12.000 


Thanks
Richard!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Take a few minutes and read my Guide. You really really need to do so.

Also your current lights will not run any bulb higher than a 40 watt bulb. To run a HO or VHO bulb you will need to replace the ballast in the fixture. And your fixture most likely will only work with T12 and T8 bulbs. 

You have a LOT to learn. I suggest before you spend ONE MORE PENNY you get some learning. Otherwise you are going to waste a LOT of money.

One place to start is by reading my Guide. You can also try reading my FAQ.


----------



## sassysue (Dec 28, 2007)

Rex Grigg said:


> Take a few minutes and read my Guide. You really really need to do so.
> 
> Also your current lights will not run any bulb higher than a 40 watt bulb. To run a HO or VHO bulb you will need to replace the ballast in the fixture. And your fixture most likely will only work with T12 and T8 bulbs.
> 
> ...



wow nice website dude that's alot of info! so bascally get 1 good light that can put out 4x 55 watts? or 2 x 55 watts thats the question now what i really wanna go with that's the question!

i need to find something i found the lights at home depot today with the tint but i belive u said that's not good enough if i get the light and co2 i should be set to go correct? or do i need other stuff also?


what type of light fixture would i need for these bulbs?

http://lightbulbsdirect.com/Merchan...=PROD&Store_Code=001&Product_Code=F55BX-AR-FS
Thanks
Richard!


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

Ahsupply light fixtures.

You will also need ferts.


----------



## sassysue (Dec 28, 2007)

*hey*

hey will this be ok?

*2 x 96 watt Bright Kit

http://www.ahsupply.com/96watt.htm

or

http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm

i wanna order it but shipping may kill; the deal how easy is it to do this your self and this better then what i have right now the florescent bulbs i have? i never dealt with this company and the products i really do not no it's way cheaper then big ales kinda but there was a canopy everythign for 139.99 but shipping would be expensive what about shipping with ahsupply anybody ever dealt with them before?

Also will terrapur be good as a fertizlier? i still have the eco complete and that's a fertilizer also i belive it is?

Thanks
Richard!
*


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

Ok, please rephrase what you just said because I do not understand you.

I will respond to a few questions.
The 2x 96 watt is fine, except they don't fit end to end, but side by side and you might not have space in front to feed, fertilize, scape, etc. I bought the 2x 55 and the room isn't too much.
This company is great. Customer service is great. Great lights. The wattage they have will give you a lot more than other fixtures since it reflects more lights. Building a canopy is really easy.

Dunno what terrapur is, but check out this site about dosing(actually, everything else).
http://www.rexgrigg.com/dosing.htm
You can buy ferst from here
http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/ferts.html


I'm pretty sure I pointed out that to you, or maybe there was a surge of new comers.


And if you don't know this already, you need 55 watt bulbs for the 55 watt fixtures, 96 watt bulbs for those 96 watt fixtures. AHsupply sells them with it. Their shipping isn't too bad, but it was more for me since I live in Hawaii.


Please do a little research first on rexgrigg.com before you ask more questions though. You don't really seem consistent with your posts either. You just said that you don't really wanna spend much on the lighting, but you linked to a 2x 65 watt kitt that cost $400+.


----------



## sassysue (Dec 28, 2007)

*hey*

hey guys it seems my plants are liking the standard lighting my plants hasnt died and they look green like green! the lights on for aroudn 15 hours a day but my friends selling these bulbs

*t5 54W 48in 4*10000K and 2*Blue actinic

The guys asking this much

* 30$ for any 4 bulbs
40$ for 6

any ideas can i use this with my type of plants he said yes i can but i wanna ask you guys

Thanks
Richard!


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

The antics will not do anything for your plants, so just go with the 4x.

But, I don't think your ballast will support it. Did you get new ones, or are you only using the 40 watt output one?


----------



## jrs (Dec 25, 2005)

sassysue said:


> Take your thread crap somewhere else!


My sincerest apologies. Best of luck with your lighting endeavours. :icon_wink


----------



## sassysue (Dec 28, 2007)

gotcheaprice said:


> The antics will not do anything for your plants, so just go with the 4x.
> 
> But, I don't think your ballast will support it. Did you get new ones, or are you only using the 40 watt output one?


hello i'm gonna get a new ballast eventually my dad knows how to do that type of stuff so i'll ask him how many watts per ballest u recommend? my plants are doing fine i mean there green and healthy! isn;t this a good sign?


Thanks
Richard!


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

my frist tank was a 55g with a canopy i had 2 46inch 110w vho's an co2 then i switch my lights over to 3 48inch t5 ho's 54w each , i never had a problem need co2


----------



## ummyeah (Jul 8, 2007)

Look I'm just going to lay this out plain simple.

BUY THIS: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18369/si1383182/cl0/coralifefreshwateraqualight48powercompactlight2x65w

Make sure you have glass canopies.


----------

